# New Tow Vehicle



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a 04 CTD and i would like to upgrade to a 1 ton dually. I know the dodge and chevys are good. my question is has the Fords got tthe kinks worked out


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I just completed a 3500 mile trip in my 2012 F-250 with the 6.7 liter diesel.

The motor is awesome, much better than my 2006 F-250 with the 6.0 liter diesel was, and I thought that was impressive.

My 2006 averaged 11 mpg towing. The 2012 is an amazing 20% better.

I put a 50 gallon tank into my new truck and was able to drive from Rohnert Park, CA (north of San Francisco) to Oceanside, CA (north of San Diego) on the same tank of diesel!

The amenities in the new truck as well as interior comfort were also a plus.

We looked at the Chevy and Dodge diesels, but the Ford won us over, again.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Watch HD vs HD on you tube. GM smokes them all in every test.


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a 2012 Ford F-350, 6.7L, CC, SWR, SWB and I could not be happier pulling my 2012 Sydney Outback 325FRE. The truck is the Ultimate Lariat Package and is so comfortable, and pulls so well, you just may forget the fifth wheel trailer is back there.

I test drove both Chevy and Dodge Ram before buy the Ford.

Here are links to the important real world test challenges, and Ford won them all:
















Enjoy your Outback.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

outbackmac said:


> I have a 04 CTD and i would like to upgrade to a 1 ton dually. I know the dodge and chevys are good. my question is has the Fords got tthe kinks worked out


I bought a 2011 F350 XLT SRW CC short bed with the 6.7 13 months ago. Driven it 18,000 miles with just under 7,000 miles pulling our 12K# Mountaineer 295RKD mostly up and down the California coast with a 3500 mile trip to Texas and back thrown in earlier this year. Not a single problem with the truck. I average between 12 to 13 MPG towing on local trips and got 11.3 on the Texas trip. Solo runs on the freeways average in the 20 to 21 MPG area. Drove up through Flagstaff and ABQ with the cruise set at 66 MPH and never struggled or slowed at all. Very comfortable interior, very quiet engine, smooth transmission and loads of power. We're heading to Bolsa Chica this morning, San Francisco for Labor Day, Bolsa Chica again mid-September and central California in October. The Ford is definitely up to the task.

Dan


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Dont forget that both Ford and Chevy have to have the DFT added to it and on the Chevy I know it dont have any way to check the fluid level.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Chief901 said:


> I have a 2012 Ford F-350, 6.7L, CC, SWR, SWB and I could not be happier pulling my 2012 Sydney Outback 325FRE. The truck is the Ultimate Lariat Package and is so comfortable, and pulls so well, you just may forget the fifth wheel trailer is back there.
> 
> I test drove both Chevy and Dodge Ram before buy the Ford.
> 
> ...


Note in the above video's they tested a new technology 2100 Ford against an old technology 2010 silverado .... not the new 2011 technology.........

That being said they all are good trucks and all have pro's and con's

I have a 2011 Durmamax - feel free to message me for any opinions on my truck and i can give them


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I have real world tests everyday at work. We have 3700 vehicles in the fleet where I work, A large number of these vehicles are para transit buses. Half are Ford Power Strokes and the others are Chevy Dura Max's The Chevy's drive in every 10k for service.

The Fords get towed in at a rate of 2 or 3 a week.

We don't have to put dpf fluid in the Fords, but the Chevy's don't have $400.00 tow bills.......


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

clarkely said:


> I have a 2012 Ford F-350, 6.7L, CC, SWR, SWB and I could not be happier pulling my 2012 Sydney Outback 325FRE. The truck is the Ultimate Lariat Package and is so comfortable, and pulls so well, you just may forget the fifth wheel trailer is back there.
> 
> I test drove both Chevy and Dodge Ram before buy the Ford.
> 
> ...


Note in the above video's they tested a new technology 2100 Ford against an old technology 2010 silverado .... not the new 2011 technology.........

That being said they all are good trucks and all have pro's and con's

I have a 2011 Durmamax - feel free to message me for any opinions on my truck and i can give them
[/quote]
I realize the year models in the video were old technology, but the trucks I test drove were all 2012 models with the same technology. They are all good trucks and tow well. I have a friend who owns a 2012 Ram 3500 with a fifth wheel hitch, so he allowed me to hook up to my outback and test it. I was bit low on start off power, it was louder and I don't want the diesel soot on my trailer. The Chevy was nice with the Duramax, just not that comfortable for me. The ford did the job well and it is hard to wipe the smile from my face when I start it up and drive it.


----------



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

danny285 said:


> Dont forget that both Ford and Chevy have to have the DFT added to it and on the Chevy I know it dont have any way to check the fluid level.


Sorry, dumb question. What is DFT? I have 07 Duramax, I wonder if I have added DFT?


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

They are all pretty good anymore. The Ford's have had injector system issues for the past few years, but have switched to the common rail fuel system like Dodge and Chevy have and that seems to have cleaned up. Personally, I like the Duramax/Allison combination, the Dodge body styling, and Fords cabin and interior. If they would just split them up like that...


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Wyo-Backer said:


> Dont forget that both Ford and Chevy have to have the DFT added to it and on the Chevy I know it dont have any way to check the fluid level.


Sorry, dumb question. What is DFT? I have 07 Duramax, I wonder if I have added DFT?
[/quote]
I think he means DEF (Diesel Exhaust Fluid). Ford lets you know when you get down to 1/2 a tank and as it gets lower. In nearly 18,000 miles I have filled my tank twice. Ford recommends topping it off at each oil change. The only message I've seen is that my tank is half full. It is not an issue at all and the clean tailpipe is very nice.

Dan


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Chief901 said:


> I have a 2012 Ford F-350, 6.7L, CC, SWR, SWB and I could not be happier pulling my 2012 Sydney Outback 325FRE. The truck is the Ultimate Lariat Package and is so comfortable, and pulls so well, you just may forget the fifth wheel trailer is back there.
> 
> I test drove both Chevy and Dodge Ram before buy the Ford.
> 
> ...


Note in the above video's they tested a new technology 2100 Ford against an old technology 2010 silverado .... not the new 2011 technology.........

That being said they all are good trucks and all have pro's and con's

I have a 2011 Durmamax - feel free to message me for any opinions on my truck and i can give them
[/quote]
I realize the year models in the video were old technology, but the trucks I test drove were all 2012 models with the same technology. They are all good trucks and tow well. I have a friend who owns a 2012 Ram 3500 with a fifth wheel hitch, so he allowed me to hook up to my outback and test it. I was bit low on start off power, it was louder and I don't want the diesel soot on my trailer. The Chevy was nice with the Duramax, just not that comfortable for me. The ford did the job well and it is hard to wipe the smile from my face when I start it up and drive it.
[/quote]

Agreed they are all good - and they all offer something a little different - i simply wanted to pint out that the you tube videos posted were not comparing apples to apples - there are apples to apples comparisons out there.

I am more partial to GM products........... however i was convinced i wanted a New Ford when the new engine was announced........ then when Chevy matched numbers i choose to go with the Durmamax/allison combination.......

To the OP question - i had a friend who has had issues with his new ford ........mostly drive line specifically drive shaft related .... however we both believe he is an isolated case as i know more people who have perfect reports...

I believe from what i have seen the New Fords have the kinks corrected from the previous platform..........Now i don't follow the ford forums to see if there are a lot of high milers yet as time always tells.......

Knock on wood i am at 37k Trouble free miles on my 2011 Duramax ......... and i loove the smoothness of the Allison - it is what sold me..... Dodge has the best engine in the cummins and roomiest cab....... The Ford has all the bells and whistles in the interior........... THEY ARE ALL GOOD and they all keep getting better in the area's they lack......


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

WOW! you posted less than 24 hours ago and got 12 hits already. We fellows sure are proud of our pick-um-up-trucks ain't we! Anyway, I reviewed and drove all three manufacturers and all three have a damn good truck. You should drive all three and pick the one that puts the biggest smile on your face. I personally decided to go with a 2011 F250 with the new 6.7 and woopy, woopy, woopy. Whichever one you go with, swear it's the best and lie if you have too. It's a diesel, that's all that matters.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

How much does it cost for a gallon of the DEF? is dealer the only place you can get it?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Tangooutback said:


> How much does it cost for a gallon of the DEF? is dealer the only place you can get it?


You can pick up BlueDEF, made by Prestone, at most auto parts stores. I pay between $14 and $15 for a 2½ gallon container. My 2012 Ford F-250 can hold 5 gallons.

I guess I could have saved my money: I filled mine after I got the warning on my dashboard that I only had 500 miles before I was empty, little did I know that Ford automatically tops it off for you when you get an oil change.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Silly me, I thought DEF was lubrication fluid for the muffler bearings....


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

back on topic. fords have the issues worked out on the new diesel?


----------



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

I bought a ford recently and couldn't be happier with it. All of these trucks have problems and all have their good points too. Drive them and then decide on which one best fits you.

The ford 6.7 seems to have most of the kinks worked out. Not nearly the problems as the 6.0 and 6.4 had.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

rmeyer said:


> I bought a ford recently and couldn't be happier with it. All of these trucks have problems and all have their good points too. Drive them and then decide on which one best fits you.
> 
> The ford 6.7 seems to have most of the kinks worked out. Not nearly the problems as the 6.0 and 6.4 had.


OUCH! The 6.4 really hasn't had alot of problems. Nothing like the 6.0. The 08's had a radiator issue which was corrected. Mine has 47,000 miles and not a single warranty claim. Just sayin!

To the OP. The 6.0 from 2003-2007 is the motor that gave Ford alot of problems. The 7.3 before it is legendary, the 6.4 after it was overbuilt to insure they didnt have a repeat of the 6.0, and now you have Ford designing and building their own engine which is the 6.7L. But it was the 6.0 that brought all the problems on Ford and eventually leading to the breakup with Navistar (International). Ford seems to have overcome the 6.0 problems and early reports on the 6.7 seem good. Power, performance, and economy are all excellent so long term reliablity is the only question left unanswered. As everyone said they're all very impressive trucks. You'll just have to drive them all and decide for yourself.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Tangooutback said:


> How much does it cost for a gallon of the DEF? is dealer the only place you can get it?


I have them top it off at each oil change. I think they charge me about $5.00 a gallon. Each oil change at 6K miles uses about 3 gallons.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

outbackmac said:


> back on topic. fords have the issues worked out on the new diesel?


The friend i was speaking of has an early 2011 and has had no engine problems - he has had other problems - but i think he is the exception, rather than the rule........

Check the ford forums.......... I love my duramax/allison


----------



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

rsm7 said:


> I bought a ford recently and couldn't be happier with it. All of these trucks have problems and all have their good points too. Drive them and then decide on which one best fits you.
> 
> The ford 6.7 seems to have most of the kinks worked out. Not nearly the problems as the 6.0 and 6.4 had.


OUCH! The 6.4 really hasn't had alot of problems. Nothing like the 6.0. The 08's had a radiator issue which was corrected. Mine has 47,000 miles and not a single warranty claim. Just sayin!

[/quote]

Sorry. I almost bought a 6.4 but decided to wait for the 6.7. They are good trucks.

The DEF can also be had at some truck stops in bulk at the pump. Much cheaper that way. I got Blue DEF at SAMs club the other day for $11.xx for 2.5 gallons. Some Walmarts have Blue DEF too. Most all auto parts stores have it.


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wyo-Backer said:


> Dont forget that both Ford and Chevy have to have the DFT added to it and on the Chevy I know it dont have any way to check the fluid level.


Sorry, dumb question. What is DFT? I have 07 Duramax, I wonder if I have added DFT?
[/quote]


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't think your 2007 DuraMax would have the DFT tank. You might check with your dealer but I think GM started the DFT on the 2009 models.

Hummingbird4


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hummingbird4 said:


> I don't think your 2007 DuraMax would have the DFT tank. You might check with your dealer but I think GM started the DFT on the 2009 models.
> 
> Hummingbird4


Chevy started with the DPF in 2007.5 and added the DEF system in 2011. I think Ford was 2008 and 2012 respectively. Not positive when Dodoge started the DPF and they haven't added the DEF system. They were grandfathered in until 2013, but I heard recently that may get pushed back more.

As others have said, go drive them all and see which one meets your budget and make your co-pilot smile the most. If she is smiling, then you will be smiling.

Oh and I am obviously partial to my 6.0. After you bullet proof them, hold on. I am approaching 190k and got 12.2mpg on our last trip up thru VT and NH towing our 14k lb toyhauler.









Jim


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Bought a used '07.5 Dodge. Deleted it.














Our situation was dictated more by available seating and interior room than anything else and besides, Joonbee is right! If momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy. We went and looked at 'em all. GM's backseat is the smallest. Momma veto'd it fast. Bummer because that dealer is one of our customers and they would have got me an employee discount. Ford is bigger. Dodge is the biggest. For us, 3 kids = Ford. 4 kids = MegaCab. Momma is happy!

-CC


----------

